# Sticky  Introducing 'The Cruising Forum'



## Admin

We would like to introduce a new sister site for Ship Nostalgia, one that is devoted to all aspects of cruising & ocean liners....The Cruising Forum
http://www.thecruisingforum.com/

So if you are interested in or go on cruises or have been a crewmember on an ocean liner or cruise ship, then you're assured a warm and friendly welcome aboard The Cruising Forum!

Please remember you will need to register for this new forum, your SN log-in details will not be recognised. Of course you can register with the same username, e-mail address that you use here at SN.

Best regards,
Ships Nostalgia.


----------

